
A visualization of Malbolge programs, try playing with the m parameter - lieuwex
http://c0d3.attorney/0.1?m=966
======
tomsmeding
This [1] claims that the random text on those pages does not actually
constitute Malbolge programs. However, that does not preclude that there is
some additional layer of encryption over it, or something else... :)

[1]: [https://esoteric.codes/blog/a-malbolge-
mystery-c0d3-attorney](https://esoteric.codes/blog/a-malbolge-
mystery-c0d3-attorney)

